# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > مقاله: چرا بجای Table باید از Div استفاده کرد

## Keramatifar

حتما همه شنیدید که خیلی جاها توصیه میشه که برای Layout صفحه بجای Table از Div استفاده کنید. اما چرا؟

روزی که HTML ایجاد شد، ایده طراحان آن این بود که شما بتوانید یک کتاب را همانگونه که وجود دارد بر روی اینترنت منتشر کنید  و برای این کار هم ابزارهای کافی و مورد نیاز را فراهم کردند. از آنجا که معمولا طراحان از ابزارها نسبت به دانشی که دارند به روش های متفاوتی استفاد می کنند به همین دلیل طراحان ( بی دانش تر ) در استفاده از ابزارهای Html دچار سردرگمی شدند و این ابزارها را بدلیل شباهت کار و بعضا بدلیل راحتی کار بجای هم استفاده کردند. یکی از مهمترین این ابزارها کنترلهای div و table هستند که معمولا بجای هم استفاده می‌شوند.

وظیفه اصلی تگ div در واقع چیدمان صفحه و طراحی قالب صفحه است و به همین دلیل است که نسبت به table فوق العاده انعطاف پذیرتر است. شما براحتی می توانید یک div را در هر مکانی از صفحه در کوتاهترین زمان قرار بدهید. حالا به این انعطاف پذیری قابلیت حرکت ( انتقال ) را که با کمک تکنولوژی آژاکس اضافه شده نیز بی افزایید.

از طرف دیگر، div کد کمتر و بهینه‌تری (<div> </div>) نسبت به یک table (که معادل <table><tr><td></td></tr></table>) ایجاد می‌کند. که این هم باعث کاهش حجم صفحه تولیدی می‌شود و هم باعث لود شدن سریعتر صفحه .

نکته دیگری که وجود دارد آن است که crawler ها که وظیفه جستجوی و ذخیره کردن صفحات را برای موتورهای جستجو ( مثل گوگل ) بازی می کنند. چون بصورت معنایی صفحات را crawl می کنند بنابراین اگر صفحه شما بهتر و معنایی تر ایجاد شده باشد ، از Page rank بالاتری هم برخوردار خواهد بود.

نکته دیگری که یک div را در قالب بندی دردرجه بالاتری قرار می دهد، انعطاف پذیری آن در CSS هاست. به این معنی که شما می توانید یک قالب چندین منظوره ایجاد کنید و بعد با تغییر مکان div ها که با css انجام می‌دهید . کل قالب صفحه تغییر شکل پیدا می‌کند.

حالا با این همه برتری div نسبت به table ممکن است برای شما این سوال ایجاد شود که table برای چه مواردی باید استفاده شود. طراحان html همانطور که div را برای قالب بندی وقرار دادن متن و تصویر پیاده‌سازی کردند. table را هم برای ایجاد صفحات به شکل Tab و ایجاد جداول (‌لیست های موجود در صفحه) بوجود آوردند. در اکثر مواقع توصیه می‌شود که برای پیاده‌سازی Tab ها از table استفاده کنید. همانطور که مسلما خود شما هم متوجه شدید با استفاده از یک table براحتی می‌توان یک tab را پیاده‌سازی کرد. درصورتی که اگر بخواهید همان tab را با div پیاده‌سازی کنید باید زمان و انرژی بیشتری صرف کنید.

در کل با توجه به این نکات کلیدی :


حجم کمتر صفحه تولید شدهPage rank بالاتر در گوگل و سایر search engine هاقالب انعطاف پذیرتربرای قراردادن متن و تصویر در وب توصیه شده که از div استفاده شودکنترل بیشتر بوسیله cssجدول صرفا برای ساختار tabی مناسب استکنترل و حرکت توسط آژاکس...
به شما اکیدا توصیه می‌کنم که بجای استفاده از table در قالب‌بندی صفحات از div استفاده کنید و از قدرت آن لذت ببرید. 
بعنوان نمونه این سایت رو ببینید http://www.csszengarden.com/ 
این سایت را که با div طراحی شده کاملا بررسی کنید، سمت راست سایت که ظاهر بسیار ساده‌ای دارد یکسری لینک هست که وقتی روی هر کدام کلیک کنید ظاهر سایت کاملا تغییر می‌کند.
بعد از بررسی این سایت سعی کنید حتی توی ذهنتون هم که شده یه همچین چیزی رو با Table طراحی کنید، انوقت میتونید لزوم استفاده از div در طراحی Layout صفحه رو با تمام وجود درک کنید ...

لینک مطالبی در همین مورد:

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8...layout-in-html
http://css-discuss.incutio.com/wiki/Tables_Vs_Divs
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009...l-to-div-hell/
http://www.htmlite.com/SD008.php

----------


## Keramatifar

> من فکر نمی کنم crawler ها که شما فرمودید کد صفحه رو از لحاظ زیبایی کد نویسی تفسیر کنند.یه سری به سایتهایی که در نتایج جستجوی هستن بزنید تا عین مطلب رو متوجه بشید.


دوست عزیز
مشکل Crawler ها در ایجاد ارتباط بین مطالب داخل تیبل است. زمانیکه شما مطالب مرتبط با یک موضوع را در بخش های مختلف یک تیبل قرار میدید Crawler ها در نحوه ارتباط این بخش ها با هم و همچنین نحوه ارتباطشون با مطلب اصلی دچار سردرگمی میشن.
در مورد Search Result در موتورهای جستجو هم باید خدمتتون عرض کنم که بیغیر از رعایت اصول صحیح طراحی، موارد بیشمار دیگری هم مطرح هستند و به عبارت دیگر قرار گرفتن در فهرست اول نتایج جستجو نمیتونه فقط به دلیل رعایت اصول seo در طراحی باشه ولی رعایت نکردن این اصول میتونه شما رو در رتبه ی پائین تر از چیزی که استحقاقش رو دارید قرار بده ...
دوستانی که نیاز به اطلاعات بیشتری در این مورد (بخصوص نحوه محاسبه PageRank)دارند، میتونند به یکی از مقالات من در ماهنامه دنیای کامپیوتر و ارتباطات شماره 85 با عنوان:" PageRank چیست و چگونه افزایش می یابد." مراجعه کنند

----------


## ali zi zeperto

با عرض معذرت در وقفه ای که در بحث افتاد.به علت ضایعه ای که برای یکی از دوستان من اتفاق افتاد در طول این هفته فرصت کافی و حوصله برای ادامه بحث نبود.البته تمایلی هم به ادامه بحث نداشتم اما لازم دیدم به دلایلی بحث رو ادامه بدم.
چرا باید بجای table از div استفاده کرد؟
*باید*.من در تاپیکی که بحث در مورد این موضوع شد اشاره کردم که باید در طراحی یه صفحه هر جا لازم شد از table و هر جا لازم شد از div ها استفاده کرد.به قولی از تمام ابزارهای موجود برای بهتر رسیدن به هدف استفاده کرد.البته به نظر طراح و سازنده سایت داره که چطوری صفحه رو پیاده کنن.شاید دوست داشته باشن که هزینه های اضافی بدن بر سر تعصب خاصی که به مقوله ای دارن.اگر نگاهی به کد چند سایت بزرگ کرده باشیم حتما متوجه جدول های متعدد که در سایت استفاده شده می شیم.برای مثال من آدرس چندین سایت بزرگ که نامشون رو همه بشناسن رو میذارم که دوستان نگاهی بندازن.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page   ویکیپدیا
http://www.ebay.com/   بزرگترین حراجی اینترنتی جهان
http://www.irbourse.com/   بورس تهران
http://www.amazon.com/   بزرگترین کتاب فروشی آنلاین جهان
http://www.mastercard.com/us/gateway.html   معروفترین کارت اعتباری جهان
http://www.forex.com/uk/index.html   بورس فارکس
http://www.latimes.com/   روزنامه لس آنجلس تایمز
http://fc-perspolis.com/   باشگاه فوتبال پرسپولیس(قهرمان)
http://www.fcesteghlal.ir/   باشگاه فوتبال استقلال
http://www.dowjones.com/   بورس نیویورک
http://www.adidas.com/ae/homepage.asp   آدیداس
http://www.fifa.com/   فیفا
http://www.fiba.com/   فیبا
http://www.fina.org/H2O/   فینا
http://www.nba.com   برترین لیگ بسکتبال جهان
.
.
.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=221842   همین صفحه ای که دارید می بینید

و خیلی سایتهای دیگه.چرا این سایتهای بزرگ دنیا از table در ساختار صفحاتشون استفاده شده.مسلما طراحی و پیاده سازی این سایتها رو به افراد مبتدی نمی دن که از کنسرسیومهای جهانی و این قبیل موارد بی خبر باشن.طراحان این سایتها خیلی دوست دارن که سایتشون امتیاز بالاتری در نتایج جستجو بگیره.و حداقل برای شرکتی که این سایت رو طراحی کردن بگن که ما به چنین چیزایی هم توجه کردیم.crawler  ها سایت شما رو دوست خواهند داشت و نمره خوبی به طراحی ما میدن چون ما از جدول استفاده نکریدم.البته سایتهایی هم هستن که اثری از جدول در اونها نیست.من می خوام این نتیجه رو بگیرم که استفاده از table ها در جای خودش ضرری که نداره هیچ به نفع طراح سایت هم می تونه باشه.بسنگی به تجربه طراح داره که اساس کارش رو چطور بذاره.

در مورد crawler ها یا همون رباتهای جستجوی محتوای صفحات که موتورهای جستجوی اینترنتی ازشون استفاده می کنن باید عرض کنم که به هیچ وجه ارتباط معنایی ای بین مطالب یه سایت جستجو نمی کنن.در اینترنت میلیاردها صفحه به زبانهای مختلف و با سلایق و موضوعات مختلف هست که لزومی نداره که اصلا ارتباطی بین مطالب و محتویات آنها باشه(منظورم محتویات یکی سایت یا حتی یه صفحه است).شاید در یه صفحه شما مطالبی به چند زبان ببینید.تصورش رو بکنید که مهندسهای گوگل کدی بنویسن که نحو عربی رو تشخیص بده و ارتباط بین مطالب عربی رو پیدا و امتیاز دهی کنه.اگر گوگل چنین پروژه ای رو اجرا می کرد ورشکست شده بود.خیلی راحت می تونید آزمایش کنید.دو صفحه به هر زبانی که می خواید طراحی کنید.مطلب هم زیاد توش باشه.منظور اینکه عکس نباشه چون الگوریتمهای پردازش تصویر به پیشرفتگی پردازش متن نیستن.مثلا یکیش جوک و خاطرات شما بصورت منظم و یکی نامنظم و در هم.یکی با جدول دیگری هم div.هر دو رو به گوگل معرفی کنید تا ایندکسشون کنه.بعد هم نتایج رو ببینید.

----------


## kamranafshar33

ببخشید :خجالت: 
من با این عقیده که div میتونه جای table رو بگیره کمی مخالفم.
شما حتما آگاه هستید که سر آمد ترین برنامه نویسان در زمینه وب که دم از برکناری تیبل میزنند برای کارهای جزیی و پیش پا افتاده و گاها پیچیده دوباره به تیبل رجوع میکنن و دست به دامن تیبل میشن!
اینکه ما بخواهیم تیبل رو بزاریم کنار و فقط از دیو استفاده کنیم کاریست محال و غیر قابل تصور. شما فرض کنید میخواهید برنامه هایی رو به صورت لیست در آورید آنهم لیست به صورت اعداد نجومی در اینجاست که تیبل به داد ما میرسد و ما قادر نیستیم که با دیو چنین کار حجیم و گسترده ای رو انجام بدیم.
پس هنوز table رو پاس بداریم.
با تشکر
نمونه کوچکش همین سایت برنامه نویس خودمون.

----------


## Rejnev

سلام
خیلی از سایتهایی که هر روزه میبینیم از قالبی مثل زیر استفاده میکنند.



در آوردن این مدل قالبها با استفاده از جداول خیلی راحت تر و انعطاف پذیرتر خواهد بود
در کل باید با توجه به طرحی که توی ذهنمون داریم عناصر رو انتخاب کنیم و در کنار هم بچینیم و به نظر من دلیلی بر برتری یک تگ نسبت به دیگری نیست. چون هر یک کاربردهای متفاوتی دارن.

----------


## Keramatifar

> برای مثال من آدرس چندین سایت بزرگ که نامشون رو همه بشناسن رو میذارم که دوستان نگاهی بندازن.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page   ویکیپدیا
> http://www.ebay.com/   بزرگترین حراجی اینترنتی جهان
> http://www.irbourse.com/   بورس تهران
> http://www.amazon.com/   بزرگترین کتاب فروشی آنلاین جهان
> http://www.mastercard.com/us/gateway.html   معروفترین کارت اعتباری جهان
> http://www.forex.com/uk/index.html   بورس فارکس
> http://www.latimes.com/   روزنامه لس آنجلس تایمز
> ...


دوست عزیز
ظاهرا شما هنوز فرق قالبندی div based و table based رو بدرستی متوجه نشدی که این سایت ها رو بعنوان سایت های table based لیست کردی

http://www.ebay.com/   بزرگترین حراجی اینترنتی جهان
http://www.mastercard.com/us/gateway.html   معروفترین کارت اعتباری جهان
http://www.latimes.com/   روزنامه لس آنجلس تایمز
http://www.adidas.com/ae/homepage.asp   آدیداس
http://www.dowjones.com/   بورس نیویورک
http://www.fifa.com/   فیفا
http://www.fiba.com/   فیبا
http://www.nba.com   برترین لیگ بسکتبال جهان

به دوستان طراح توصیه می کنم هیچوقت بدون تحقیق حرفی رو قبول نکنید چون ممکنه بشدت باعث گمراهیتون بشه، بهتره یه سر به این سایت ها بزنید و با FireBug طرح صفحات رو آنالیز کنید ...
همه این سایت ها بر اساس اصول صحیح و استانداردهای w3c طراحی شدن و Layout صفحه div based است و بعضی جاها برای نمایش جداول و ایجاد tab ها و چیز هایی شبیه به این بصورت کاملا صحیح و بجا از table استفاده شده ...
در ضمن بهتر بود زمانیکه در مورد یه تکنولوژی تحت وب صحبت می کنیم یه اشاره ای به وب سایت ها شرکت هایی که پیشگامان عرصه های مختلف وب در جهان هستند هم می کردید:
http://google.com
http://yahoo.com
http://microsoft.com
http://w3c.org
...



> در مورد crawler ها یا همون رباتهای جستجوی محتوای صفحات که موتورهای جستجوی اینترنتی ازشون استفاده می کنن باید عرض کنم که به هیچ وجه ارتباط معنایی ای بین مطالب یه سایت جستجو نمی کنن.


من نمیدونم شما چه اصراری داری در مورد چیزهایی که کاملا مشخصه هیچ آگاهی ای در موردش ندارای نظر تخصصی از خودت تولید و ارائه بدی، با اینکار ممکنه باعث به اشتباه افتادن کسانی کهدر حال تحقیق هستن بشی ... 

من اگر در مورد crawler صحبت می کنم و نظر می دم، مدتها بهمراه یک تیم قوی در این مورد تحقیق کردیم، منطق ها رو آنالیز کردیم، سورس های مختلف رو بررسی و گاها شبیه سازی کردیم و بعد از همه اینهاست که به خودم اجازه میدم در مورد crawler نظر تخصصی بدم ...

----------


## Keramatifar

> ببخشید
> من با این عقیده که div میتونه جای table رو بگیره کمی مخالفم.
> شما حتما آگاه هستید که سر آمد ترین برنامه نویسان در زمینه وب که دم از برکناری تیبل میزنند برای کارهای جزیی و پیش پا افتاده و گاها پیچیده دوباره به تیبل رجوع میکنن و دست به دامن تیبل میشن!
> اینکه ما بخواهیم تیبل رو بزاریم کنار و فقط از دیو استفاده کنیم کاریست محال و غیر قابل تصور. شما فرض کنید میخواهید برنامه هایی رو به صورت لیست در آورید آنهم لیست به صورت اعداد نجومی در اینجاست که تیبل به داد ما میرسد و ما قادر نیستیم که با دیو چنین کار حجیم و گسترده ای رو انجام بدیم.
> پس هنوز table رو پاس بداریم.
> با تشکر
> نمونه کوچکش همین سایت برنامه نویس خودمون.


دوست عزیز 
صحبت در مورد عدم استفاده از table در layout صفحه و همچنین عدم استفاده از ابزارهای html بجای همدیگه است. کسی نگفته کلا از table استفاده نکینم، اگر به مطلب من دقت می کردید توضیح داده بودم که کجا باید از table و کجا از باید از div استفاده کرد ...

----------


## emad_67

> رض کنید میخواهید برنامه هایی رو به صورت لیست در آورید آنهم لیست به صورت  اعداد نجومی در اینجاست که تیبل به داد ما میرسد و ما قادر نیستیم که با  دیو چنین کار حجیم و گسترده ای رو انجام بدیم.
> پس هنوز table رو پاس بداریم.


همونطور که در مقاله هم گفته شد، یکی از جاهایی که باید از جداول استفاده کرد و مشکلی هم نداره، نمایش داده های جدولی هست. البته توی مقاله گفته شده که برای پیاده سازی تب هم از جدول میشه استفاده کرد که اون هم اصولا خودم با تگ های ul و li پیاده یازی می کنم و نیازی به استفاده از جدول وجود نداره.



> خیلی از سایتهایی که هر روزه میبینیم از قالبی مثل زیر استفاده میکنند.
> 
> 
> 
> در آوردن این مدل قالبها با استفاده از جداول خیلی راحت  تر و انعطاف پذیرتر خواهد بود


اتفاقا توی همچین قالب هایی هست که گفته میشه از div استفاده کنید. کلا توی پیاده سازی چهارچوب کلی قالب ها اصلا نیازی به استفاده از table نیست. حالا چه طرح دو ستونه، سه ستونه یا ... باشه.
چطور می فرمایید که با استفاده از جدول انعطاف پذیر تر خواهد بود؟ به طور مثال سعی کن همین طرح رو با جدول پیاده کنی و بعد جای ستون راست و چپ رو با هم عوض کن. برای اینکار در حالتی که با جدول پیاده شده باشه باید کد html اون رو دست کاری کنی، اما در حالتی که با div پیاده سازی شده باشه خیلی راحت و بدون تغییری در کد html می تونی با css موقعیت دو ستون رو تغییر بدی. کدوم حالت انعطاف پذیر تره؟

----------


## sahba_piano

* 					نقل قول: مزایای Table less چیست؟ 				*

 							سلام آقای کرامتی....در خصوص تفاوتهای بین Div و table و  لزوم استفاده از div جهت سرعت و کیفیت برنامه های تحت وب خواهشمند است در  خصوص موارد ذیل ارائه طریق بفرمائید:
1)هنگام خواندن از یک datatable باید از div  استفاده کرد یا table?
2)اینکه کلیه سایت را با div طراحی کنیم چیز خوبیست یا نه حتی موقعی که قصد داریم خروجی یک جدول از پایگاه داده را نشان دهیم؟؟؟
3)در ضمن در مواردی که به یک ساختار جدولی مثل gridview نیاز است div چگونه این امکانات را پیاده سازی می کند؟

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

با سلام
به نظر من div  چون table  رو یه نوع تنبلی و کاره بی حوصله ها می دونم..درسته   کار با div  سخته و کنترلشم دشواریهای خودشو داره..ولی وقتی رام شه کنترل طراحی دست شما میشه ..
و لازم نیست به هر ساز table  برقصیم..
افرادی که از  table  برای طراحی سایت خودشون استفاده می کنن نظر من کاملا شخصیه ..لطفا ناراحت نشن ..
gridview  یه چیز آماده هست ..حتما یه نجار  فشار زیادی می کشه برای درست کردن یک هیکل در حالی که دستگاه آماده به راحتی انجام میده ..ولی چرا همه وسایل دستسازو بیشتر ترجیح میدن..منظورم اینه که استفاده از چیز آماده..مشکلاتی رو هم در بر خواهد داشت..
آرزوی موفقیت برای همه ی دوستان..

----------


## tux-world

http://www.csszengarden.com/
من چیز خاصی رو تو این سایت ندیدم

----------


## Hadiir.net

*با سپاس از جناب آقای کرامتی عزیز استاد گرانقدر
الحق که بسیار عالی فرمودین
من از همون ابتدای برنامه نویسی وب هر دوی این موضوع رو بطور جد مورد توجه قرار دادم و در واقع من این استنباط رو دارم که دیو ها اساسا به این منظور طراحی شدن تا نقیصه های تیبلها رو برطرف کنن و از طرفی تیبل ها رو هم نمیشه به عنوان کدهای منسوخ شده قلمداد کرد.
این کاملاٌ صحیح است که باید قالب بندی سایت باید از طریق دیو ها صورت بگیره و من هم از همین منوال استفاده میکنم و از تیبلها هم که فکر میکنم استفاده استاندرش جهت نمایش متن ها و طراحی سایتها و صفحاتی باشه که به نوعی کتابگونه باشند و طبق معیارهای استاندارد (البته این شناخت و اطلاعات منه) باید بتونن دستگاه های کتابخوان براحتی آنها رو انالیز کنن و همچنین تیبل ها نزد کاربران نابینا فکر میکنم محبوب تر باشد نسبت به دیوها.
البته جناب آقای کرامتی چندتا مسله هم در مورد دیوها وجود داره، بعضا برخی طراح ها پس از کلنجار و یا بر حسب تجربه ترجیح میدن از تیبلها استفاده کنن که میشه به این مورد اشاره کرد که هنوز دیوها در حال پیمودن سیر تکاملی خود هستن و مشکلی که اقلب طراحان دارن اینه که نمیشه این مشکل رو به خودی خود تنها واگذار به سی اس اس کرد. دیوها  در قسمت ارث بری ضعیفتر عمل میکنن. که خود بنده هم در این مورد مشکلاتی رو داشتم و همچنین توی همین انجمن خیلی ها با این مشکل دست به گریبان بودن.
مثلا اگر طراحی بخواد قالب سایتش رو طوری طراحی کنه که با افزایش ارتفاع صفحات به طبع دیو هایی که منوها رو هم احاطه کردن و در واقع محل قرار گیری منو های سمت چپ و یا راست هستند نسبت به ارتفاع و تغییرات صفحه واکنش پذیر باشن به مشکل بر میخورن که این مشکل در تیبلها نیست یا اگه هست راحت تر رفع میشه اما در مورد دیوها باد مدد خواه کدهای جاوا بشن و....
البته اینها رو من بر حسب تجربیات شخصیم گفتم و نظر منه.
با تشکر و پایدار باشید.
*

----------


## hamidre13

> مثلا اگر طراحی بخواد قالب سایتش رو طوری طراحی کنه که با افزایش ارتفاع صفحات به طبع دیو هایی که منوها رو هم احاطه کردن و در واقع محل قرار گیری منو های سمت چپ و یا راست هستند نسبت به ارتفاع و تغییرات صفحه واکنش پذیر باشن به مشکل بر میخورن که این مشکل در تیبلها نیست یا اگه هست راحت تر رفع میشه اما در مورد دیوها باد مدد خواه کدهای جاوا بشن و....
>  البته اینها رو من بر حسب تجربیات شخصیم گفتم و نظر منه.


دوست عزیز اگه استفاده اصولی از دیو رو یاد گرفته باشی به این مشکلات دچار نمیشید ، و در ضمن این موضوع رو در نظر داشته باشید که حاضر هستید دو خط جاوا اسکریپت توی سایتتون باشه یا اینکه سایتتون ولیدن نباشه؟

----------


## Alfred188

درود،
اوايل از tableاستفاده مي كردم ولي بعد رفتم سمت div و از  table تو موارد جزيي استفاده كردم!
حالا  يه سوال بپرسم،
جايي خوندم كه بعد از استفاده از table وقتي سايت مي خواد بياد بالا بايد  اول كل محتواي table رو بخونه و بعد نمايش بده كه خودم هم فكر مي كنم درسته  و تجربه هم تا حدودي نشون داد كه همينطوره.
_ شما هم با اين گفته موافقيد؟

----------


## Rejnev

فکر میکنم بستگی به مرورگر داشته باشه.
به هر حال امتحانش ساده ست. یک جدول ناقص بنویس، بعد توی مرورگر بازش کن ببین نشون میده یا نه...

----------


## Hadiir.net

> دوست عزیز اگه استفاده اصولی از دیو رو یاد گرفته باشی به این مشکلات دچار نمیشید ، و در ضمن این موضوع رو در نظر داشته باشید که حاضر هستید دو خط جاوا اسکریپت توی سایتتون باشه یا اینکه سایتتون ولیدن نباشه؟


*ت**شکر
نه من مشکلی با کدهای جاوا ندارم و مگه میشه سایتی رو طراحی کرد و از جاوا استفاده نکرد؟! حتی خود شرکت مایکروسافت که یکی از غول های نرم افزایه و خودش زبانی مشابه جاوا داره اما نهایتاٌ اونهم توی طراحی سایت و صفحاتش از جاوا استفاده میکنه.
اما من در کل خواستم دیدگاهم رو نسبت به این دو مقوله عنوان کنم.*
و در مورد *طراحی اصولی* که عنوان کردین ممکنه شرح بدین که شما چطور این مشکل رو بدون استفاده از جاوا فقط و فقط با دیوها و سی اس اس برطرف میکنین؟
پایدار باشید

----------

